# صلاة ليلة راس السنة



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

صلاة ليلة راس السنة 

نشكرك يارب في كل حين وفي كل وقت...
فلتكن يارب بدايه مباركه جديده ...
اعطنا يارب فكرا جديدا وحواسا منضبطه جديده ..
اعطنا يارب دائما ان تكون هذه اللحظات نتذكر
يها الماضي بكل نقص وكل ضعفاته وجراحاته ...
اعنا يارب دائما لكي نبدء بدايه حسنه ..
نحن لانعرف كيف نبدأ بدايه حسنه ولكن نسلم حياتنا
بين يدك بارك يارب هذا العام بحلولك في اعماقنا .
قلبا نقيا اخلق فينا يا الله ...


احشائنا يارب محتاجه تحل فيها لكي تكون اراده مقدسه ...
يارب مغريات العالم كثيره فنحن نحتاجك ان تقودنا...
انا اللي كان يجب ان انزف دما
انت الذبيح وانا المجرم الخاطئ...
علمنا يارب كيف نسير في طريقك ولا نحود عنه ...
طريقك يارب مملوء بالالام والاشواك ،
ولكن دمك الثمين يفرش لنا بالروح والتضحيه ......
الطريق ضيق ولكن انت قلت
تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل ...


لا تتركنا يارب وابدء معنا بدء حسنا .
اعطنا توبع وغفران خطايا واثامنا ...
علمنا يارب ان نحبك حب طاهر لا تؤثر فيه شهوات وخطايا.
قدس داخلنا يارب وامحو الماضي من امامنا ....
قدسنا يارب دائما ...


انت وقفت يارب مع دانيال في جب الاسود فسد افواه الاسود
اللي حوالينا وتريد ان تبتلعنا ...
اعنا يارب دائما في كل ساعه ولا تتركنا لاننا ضعفاء
لكن رحمتك مازالت تعمل فينا .
كن معنا دائما يارب وابدء معنا بداية طيبه شكل صوره المسيح داخل قلوبنا ...
دمك يارب هو الذي يشفي كل جراحات النفس .
دمك يارب هو الذي يقدس .


قدسنا يارب دائما واملأنا من كل صلاح وتوبه وفضيله...
نحن مثل لعاذر المنتن لنا سنين في الخطيه ولكن انت وحدك القادر ان تقول قم.
اعطنا قوة القيامه لكي نكون احياء في القلب والروح والجسد..
اعطنا قوة قيامتك .خلينا نتلامنس مع القيامه..
علمنا كيف نحتمل بعضنا بعضا وكيف نحمل صليبك...
اعطنا يارب ان تكتب اسماءنا في سفر الحياه ...


املأنا يارب من محبتك لكي نكون في حضرتك دائما ولكي نقوم
المسيح لكل انسان بأعمالنا وفضائلنا ...
اجعل لنا يارب القلب الواحد والفكر الواحد اهدينا الي طريقك لكي
نسير لكي تقودنا في الطريق الضيق......
سنرفع قلوبنا في كل ساعه ونصرخ اليك في كل وقت لاننا محتاجين نعمتك...
اعطنا يارب ،لانه لو اغلق الباب سيكون وقت عصيب
لانه لا احد يفرح في الجحيم .
نطلب اليك ان تقودنا لكي نفرح معك ...

اشكرك يارب دائما علي هذه البدايه ونطلب ان تكون قلوبنا تزلزلت...
اعطنا ان نطلب دائما هذا الامتلاء...
باركنا جميعا....
امين

منقــولــــ ​


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

امين

صلاة جميلة اوي

تسلم ايدك

وكل سنة والجميع بخير


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة جميلة اوي
> 
> ...


وحضرتك والأسره بخير
شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2011)

صلاة رااائعة
بارك الرب حياتك
وكل سنة  والجميع بالف خير​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> صلاة رااائعة
> بارك الرب حياتك
> وكل سنة  والجميع بالف خير​


*شكرا أختى الغاليه
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## MAJI (4 يناير 2011)

انت وقفت يارب مع دانيال في جب الاسود فسد افواه الاسود
اللي حوالينا وتريد ان تبتلعنا 
امين يارب فانت انت امس واليوم والى الابد
الطريق ضيق ولكن انت قلت
تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل 
((فإنكم في العالم ستقاسون الضيق ،ولكن تشجعوا فانا قد غلبت العالم))
شكرا على هذه الصلاة المعزية
والرب يباركك  واسرتك هذا العام وكل عام
امين


----------



## النهيسى (4 يناير 2011)

maji قال:


> انت وقفت يارب مع دانيال في جب الاسود فسد افواه الاسود
> اللي حوالينا وتريد ان تبتلعنا
> امين يارب فانت انت امس واليوم والى الابد
> الطريق ضيق ولكن انت قلت
> ...


شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا جدا
مرور
جميل وراائع جداا
سلام الرب يسوع
*​​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

​


----------

